# What's going on with Elon? Is he ok?



## Garlan Garner

I really hope Elon isn't cracking up.

Officially no longer CEO?

He is now....self proclaimed...."technoking"?

Tesla's Elon Musk has a new title: Technoking of Tesla (teslarati.com)


----------



## iChris93

If you read the SEC filing, he is also maintaining his role as CEO.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371449642962055174
He's just a meme.


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> If you read the SEC filing, he is also maintaining his role as CEO.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371449642962055174
> He's just a meme.


Good to know that only the Titles changed.

Still scarry though.

What were their titles before this?


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Still scarry though.


I think the scary thing is his behavior. So far, he has been massively successful but he doesn't act like a Tim Cook.


----------



## Garlan Garner

iChris93 said:


> I think the scary thing is his behavior. So far, he has been massively successful but he doesn't act like a Tim Cook.


He doesn't act like any of these people.

Hey....why isn't Elon on this list?

Maybe the new formula is: Act like Elon and you get to stay off this list and be the richest CEO in the world.


*Best CEOs In The World 2020*
Search:

RankCEOCompany1Jamie DimonJPMorgan Chase2Satya NadellaMicrosoft3Tim CookApple4Bob ChapekWalt Disney Company5Warren BuffetBerkshire Hathaway6Jeff BezosAmazon7Larry J. MerloCVS Health8David M. SolomonGoldman Sachs9Sundar PichaiAlphabet10Phebe NovakovicGeneral Dynamics11Michael CorbatCitigroup12Mark ZuckerbergFacebook13David S. WichmannUnited Health Group14Albert BourlaPﬁzer15Mary T. BarraGeneral Motors16Mike WirthChevron17Darren WoodsExxonMobil18James P. GormanMorgan Stanley19Brian MoynihanBank of America20H. Lawrence Culp Jr.General Electric21Stephen SqueriAmerican Express22Doug McMillonWalmart23John DonahoeNike24Michael DellDell Technologies25Brian CornellTarget26Hans VestbergVerizon Communications27Marillyn A. HewsonLockheed Martin28Bob SwanIntel29Kevin HouricanSysco30Jim UmplebyCaterpillar31Ernie HerrmanTJX32Michael J. KasbarWorld Fuel Services33Noel W. WhiteTyson Foods34Vivek SankaranAlbertsons35Ramon LaguartaPepsiCo36Todd JonesPublix Super Market37David P. AbneyUnited Parcel Service38Arvind KrishnaIBM39Roger W. CrandallMassMutual40Charles F. LowreyPrudential Financial41Safra CatzOracle42Enrique LoresHP43Rodney McMullenKroger44Ed BastianDelta Air Lines45Juan Ricardo LucianoArcher Daniels Midland46Christopher M. CraneExelon47Brian S. TylerMcKesson48Richard FairbankCapital One49Darius AdamczykHoneywell50Corie BarryBest Buy51John C. MayDeere & Company52Frederick W. SmithFedEx53Richard T. HumeTech Data54Marvin EllisonLowes55Thomas RutledgeCharter Communications56Brian L. RobertsComcast57Tricia GrifﬁthProgressive58Mike Roman3M59James QuinceyCoca-Cola60Kelcy WarrenEnergy Transfer61Craig MenearHome Depot62Willie ChiangPlains GP Holdings63Brian DuperreaultAIG64Michael F. NeidorffCentene65David H. LongLiberty Mutual Insurance66Gregory HayesUnited Technologies67Wayne T. SmithCommunity Health Systems68Gail Koziara BoudreauxAnthem69W. Craig JelinekCostco70Kirt WalkerNationwide71Hugh R. FraterFannie Mae72Steven H. CollisAmerisourceBergen73W. Randall FowlerEnterprise Products74Stefano PessinaWalgreens Boots Alliance75Alex GorskyJohnson & Johnson76Michael C. KaufmannCardinal Health77Randall L. StephensonAT&T78David CordaniCigna79Theodore A. MathasNew York Life Insurance80Doug ParkerAmerican Airlines81Chuck RobbinsCisco Systems82Jim HackettFord Motor Company83Richard A. GonzalezAbbVie84Samuel N. HazenHCA Healthcare85Kenneth C. FrazierMerck86Ryan LanceConocoPhillips87Bruce D. BroussardHumana88Michel A. KhalafMetLife89Oscar MunozUnited Airlines90David S. TaylorProcter & Gamble91Edward D. BreenDuPont92Michael J. HenniganMarathon Petroleum93Roger W. Ferguson Jr.TIAA94Thomas J. WilsonAllstate95Charles W. ScharfWells Fargo96Michael L. TipsordState Farm Insurance97Joseph W. GorderValero Energy98David M. BrickmanFreddie Mac99Greg C. GarlandPhillips 66100Dave CalhounBoeing

Best CEOs In The World For 2020: Most Influential Chief Executives > CEOWORLD magazine


----------



## iChris93

Garlan Garner said:


> Hey....why isn't Elon on this list?


Looks like the methodology they use wouldn't favor Tesla as they are recently profitable.


> Taking a long view of business performance, the methodology is primarily based on the financial returns for the CEO's entire tenure, which makes up 60 percent of the final ranking, as opposed to stock price and the current quarter's numbers.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I love Tesla and Elon, but his erratic and childish behavior is off-putting for sure.


----------



## Garlan Garner

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I love Tesla and Elon, but his erratic and childish behavior is off-putting for sure.


Yeah,

I just don't understand how the title change benefits anything.

Why go so far as to make it official in the books of the SEC?

Strange.


----------



## Madmolecule

This was a very simple move to make room for three very needed positions.

minister of fun 
ambassador of sizzle (Elon wanted sexy but was overruled)
sultan of service

I’ve offered to take on minister of fun, if the Elon would just electrify Cuba already!


----------



## bwilson4web

Garlan Garner said:


> I really hope Elon isn't cracking up.
> 
> Officially no longer CEO?
> 
> He is now....self proclaimed...."technoking"?
> 
> Tesla's Elon Musk has a new title: Technoking of Tesla (teslarati.com)


Elon's sense of humor is rare and welcome.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF

I hope he continues engaging with the public. It will keep him grounded, because being that rich, he could fall into the trap of becoming surrounded by hangers on and other people who don't really care about him other than that he's rich. And if that happens, he'll start to lose that all important vision of the existence of any other groups in society that made him want to take EV's mainstream and make space launches accessible, and eventually commercial travel to other planets possible.

if you want to see an example of losing vision and serving only people in their own club, look no further than Washington DC. And I mean _all _of them. There are no sides to it.


----------

